# Plough House Farm, Worthen November 2017



## mookster (Nov 6, 2017)

It felt very good getting out once again with a proper full on day of exploring - four locations and four successes on a hastily planned trip to Wales.

Whilst on the way to Wales we stopped by a place I had been meaning to see for a long time but frankly had completely forgotten about until recently. I've spent my year sort of accidentally on purpose focusing on car graveyards, this is number 15 for the year so far which is quite an achievement I think. The house looks to have been recently boarded up from the inside, it's still accessible but not wise to enter as the room the access leads into is now largely in the basement because almost the entire floor has fallen in.

As you can imagine I spent most of the time poking around the outside with the cars and old farm machinery instead. It was interesting to note that all of the cars were high spec models except the white Ford Orion which was as bog standard as it comes complete with generic hubcaps. The collapsed PC Cresta was my favourite, but the rarest car there is sat in the next field - a Sunbeam Vogue - the rarest of all the Rootes Group badge variants.























































































Thanks for looking, more photos here as always - https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157662349590608 ​


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 6, 2017)

The decaying vehicles look cool. 

Inside is nothing like it was just seeing the original photos of this place. Its pointless trying to hide the location of it now.


----------



## mookster (Nov 6, 2017)

dauntless - UE said:


> The decaying vehicles look cool.
> 
> Inside is nothing like it was just seeing the original photos of this place. Its pointless trying to hide the location of it now.



Yeah agreed. It's a mess from what I could see, I was only really interested in the cars.


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2017)

Poor Orion, not even an L, the indignity of it all.


----------



## ginger5092 (Nov 11, 2017)

Brilliant, thank you


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

4/4 wish I could have such luck! I had a look at this place not long before the boards went up and it's nowhere near how it use to look, bits smashed and kicked about, stuff missing, these places seem to get ruined very quickly these days where as they stayed intact for longer before, I think we know why.

Well glad you got your car shots Mook, a good collection you must be getting if that's the 15th of the year!! Did you manage to find any old yanky car graveyards whilst over there? Big fins


----------



## tossom (Feb 4, 2018)

Cool photos. The Tractor is a Fordson model F, even in that state it's still probably worth a fair bit.


----------



## smiler (Feb 5, 2018)

I enjoyed your take on it Mook, Thanks


----------

